# 20g Sorority stocking



## EmeraldLeaf (Nov 4, 2017)

I am getting a 20 gallon tank in the next few weeks, and I was wondering if I could possibly do a sorority. Does this stocking list seems appropriate, or is it overstocked or too aggressive?


-5 female bettas
-5-6 cories
-a couple cherry shrimp

The tank is a regular 20 gallon, and I do plan to plant it, and provide plenty of hiding spots. I am open to other stocking suggestions, if this doesn't work out


Thanks,
EmeraldLeaf


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

The cherry shrimp will be food within hours, just a warning.

I would bump the number of girls to 7, since the tank is big enough and that'll spread out the aggression more. Try and get females with colors that don't look similar. I've heard that red females are more aggressive but I think that's an old wive's tale.
What's the footprint of a regular 20 gallon? If possible I would go with a 20G long; it gives each girl more space to go up for air without intruding on the other's territories. It's better for the Cories, too; more room to swim as they don't swim up and down, but side to side.

For the Cories, what species are you thinking? You could go with 7-8 of the larger species (Bronze, Emerald, Julii, etc.) or 15-20 of the small species (Pygmy, Hasborus, Hastatus). If you went with more of a medium species (Panda), you could have 10-12. Generally you want at least 6 in a group but 8 is better.

ETA: http://www.tfhmagazine.com/details/articles/corydoras-in-miniature-full-article.htm

IME, sororities don't last more than 6 months without someone getting seriously injured/killed or the tank crashing. Be sure to have it cycled and set up for 1 1/2+ months before adding fish. Get all of the females at the same time and release them at the same time with the lights off. Be sure to release the other community fish first, so they have time to acclimate before the girls go in.

Personally, I would import a Giant betta to rule the tank as a centerpiece and then have the other community fish.


----------



## EmeraldLeaf (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks for the reply!

Instead of the sorority, would it be more appropriate to put a single male in with 9 panda cories, and a small school of tetras? Maybe some rummynose, or black skirts? Or would neons work?


Would platies work instead of tetras? Or is there another fish you recommend?


Sorry for all the questions, lol. :grin:

Thanks, 
EmeraldLeaf


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Get a 20 long instead of a 20 tall; lots more stocking options because of the footprint. Personally, I much prefer smaller Nano fish than larger fish like Mollies, Swords and Platies. One reason is the bioload of the larger fish I mentioned is so big.

As long as the tank is a 20 long, cycled and well-planted some options would be 10+ of the following: Male Endlers Livebearers, Neon or Ember Tetras, species of Rasbora, Pygmy Cories. No skirted varieties as they tend to be somewhat more nippy than other Tetra.

You can get your Betta first and cycle the tank according to this Forum's tutorial:
http://www.bettafish.com/30-betta-fish-care/507585-cycling-two-sentence-tutorial.html

Get a bottle of Seachem Stability both to help the cycle establish and to add whenever introducing new residents to your tank.

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:


----------

